# shooting?



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

do any of you guys instinctive shoot with compound bows?


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I did years back when I had an Oneida SE600.Worked well but now I'm shooting a Bowtech General.I find with this bow the cable guard,etc interferes to much with my sight picture so I use sights.I still shoot my recurve and longbow bare.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Only when bowfishing....


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes. I have a Reflex Caribou, which is a dedicated finger bow, that I shoot barebow/fingers. There are very few compounds available with the axle to axle length to be shot comfortably with fingers. Don't spend a lot of time with it though, as I primarily shoot recurves. When I shoot a compound I usually grab one of mine which is set up to be shot with sights/release...


----------

